# My first time... And it was ok... I suppose



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Morning all,

I've just finished my first cup of coffee from my freshly ground beans which were ground on my porlex and brewed with my aeropress. I just wanted to provide my thoughts and ask a few questions because I found the overall experience to be just ok.

This was the method that I used:

- coffee was from hasbean - brazil fazenda cachoeira de grama bourbon pulped natural.

- I took the porlex and tightened all the way to clockwise and then turned it back 10 clicks as advised in a previous post

- I placed the filter in the cap and poured boiling water through it to clean it

- boiled the kettle and left it for about 2-3 minutes to cool

- used the aeropress inverted method. Poured the water almost as full as I could get it (which still only produced two thirds of a coffee mug!)

- stirred for 10 seconds

- let it brew (is the right phrase steep?) for 30-40 seconds

- upturn the aeropress and plunge slowly under hand weight until the coffee came out. I stopped as soon as I heard the hissing.

On first taste I'll be honest and say that I just though 'oh that tastes like nice (ish) coffee'. Not the taste I was expecting to be honest. The description says chocolate, caramel and nuts. I can't say whether it was over or under extracted or acidic etc.. Because I don't know what they mean or how to recognise them! I can say that the smell of the ground beans was amazing when I opened the porlex to check the grinds. I can't say that I'm impressed with the end result.

I'm expecting my thermometer to be delivered today so I should be able to control the temperature element a bit better. Can I have some feedback on my method etc.. I'm starting to wonder whether my pallet is capable of recognising the different tastes, acidities etc..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I also got an aeropress for xmas and have been experimenting with it. The intensity of taste is nothing like that from my espresso machine, but I dont think it really should be. The quality is much better from fresh ground beans than from pre-ground, and I can definitely taste the difference.

The one thing that sticks out from your method is that you are trying to get your full cup of coffee through the grinds. Both the manual and the Hasbean guide say you should only be getting an 'espresso' amount out, so you may well be over-extracting your beans.

As far as i can tell the numbers up the side give you an idea of how much water to use in relation to scoops from the measuring spoon. For example if you follow the supplied instructions it says to add 2 scoops and then fill up to the number "2".

You should only get a quater-ish full cup, to which you add water or milk. Have a watch of the Hasbean video guide if you want to use the inverted method.

Also try poring your water out of the kettle to cool, the element and volume of water can keep it hot for ages! I tend to stop it just before the boil then swill in a cup for 2 mins. I do have a milk thermometer to help me here however.

Good luck getting a better drink, I'm sure some of the more experienced members here will have some more advice, i think im still honing my technique


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Double post, stupid internet


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

My Aeropress method is similar to yours except I found grinding finer really improved the taste (I tend to use 5,6 or 7 clicks on the Porlex depending on the beans) and only filling 3/4 rather than full. Everything else I do is the same with regard to timings etc. Also, as above, think of the Aeropress as producing a short, intense brewed coffee rather than a mug full. Maybe try a smaller cup, I use a 6oz cup for example and plung until the cup is full.

Also, what dose of coffee are you using? I find 16grams works pretty well for me.

Probably worth experimenting with a few things and is if it improves the brew, good luck


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I just received my Aeropress today as well, I followed a method I got at Ozone Coffee Roasters ...

1 1/2 scoops of fresh medium-fine grinds (going to weigh 14g tonight instead), rinsed filter paper and let water sit for 1 minute, add coffee and water to the 4, stir and let brew for 2 minutes, and plunge. Surprisingly for my first go I was well impressed, going to try a bit finer tonight and see what happens. I was quite surprised when it said only stir for 10 seconds and plunge! I used Has Bean's Philter blend...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For 10 clicks out on the Porlex, 30-40 seconds steep time is nowhere near long enough. I'd grind finer, I usually use whatever grind my espresso grinder is set to & I'm still talking whole minutes of steep time.

If you want a full mugfull of coffee go un-inverted, you can get 250g of water in the Aeropress that way, say 15.5g of grinds? Some coffee will drip through into the mug, but don't worry about it.

How long should you steep before plunging? When the coffee tastes about right. When you add the water, add it fairly slowly wetting all the grounds, stir for 10 seconds (minimum) then every 30 seconds or so taste off the top of the brew, it may be a little gritty before all the grinds sink down (spit out anything that doesn't taste good, maybe have a sip of water in between tastes), but you are just looking for "green", pithy flavours...after a couple of minutes these will subside. When these pithy flavours at the front of your mouth & tongue, only just disapear - plunge and you should get a fairly representative cup.

If the cup is only sweet in the last few sips, leave it a little longer next time. If the cup is bitter, hitting you around the back of the tongue & throat, then you weren't quick enough. If you start the timer after the 10 second stir you can record & play with timings, but remember timings are a tool we use to hit the best flavour. If you work in a cafe making dozens of cups a day, you can't taste every cup, this is why you need a repeatable, tried & tested recipe with grind size, steep time etc. If you are making a cup for yourself at home, you can be flexible regarding the other factors until you hit on the taste that you like. You want every cup you make to be, at least, enjoyable.

I was initially disappointed with my Aeropress too, it made a reliable & sturdy but bland cup (this is common, I find, with concentrate brew methods, suits some beans better than others, tends towards a heavier mouthfeel, sweetness, body, but less fruity/acidic/juicy flvours). After a little experimenting I have found it to be a remarkable brewing device & I wouldn't be without one... a little experimenting & persistence goes a long way.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try and address each response as I go...

D_Evans - I am trying to get a full cup but only because I've seen vids where they just say top up with water to make Americano style coffee. I hear what you say about the water temp though and hope that my thermometer arrives soon so i can have a better go at getting the right temps.

Chaffey - As MWJB mentions, I think my grinds are too coarse so thanks for pointing that out. As for dose, I've been looking at 17g but I've now made four coffees and I've experimented between 16g and 20g.

Slowroast - Sounds like quite a good method. Check out this link that was on a previous thread http://worldaeropresschampionship.wordpress.com/recipes/ There are lots of different methods on there to try.I've also tried the Phil Ter blend and found it quite nice and smooth. Today I've actually tried three of the five coffees that I received. The first, brazil fazenda cachoeira de grama bourbon pulped natural, has been the worst so far. The second, Costa Rica Finca de Licho 2012, has been the best and the third, Phil Ter Blaned, has been smooth but nothing special imo.

MWJB - Thanks for the info. I can't handle anymore coffee tonight but I promise that I'll be grinding on 5 clicks as of tomorrow morning and see where that gets me. I also like the advice re uninverted and may give that a go. Just don't like the water/coffee dripping through from the off. Thanks for the advice re steeping. I Don't quite know what you mean by green pithy flavours but I know when something tastes nasty so I should be able to give it a try. How long would you recommend my steep to be? 3-4 mins?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"How long would you recommend my steep to be? 3-4 mins?" Being perfectly honest, I don't know. I don't see time (in itself, especially time spent just steeping with no agitation) as being particularly important, or as a prime driver in extraction (45 minute steeped brew in the Sowden anyone?). I'd give it a minute's steep then start tasting every 30secs. Or, you could try taste, stir, taste, stir...but haven't tried this approach myself. I like to lay off the stirring as you get in "the zone" so extraction at the critical moment is more gradual giving a decent window of oportunity.

As for the "pithy" flavours, think green tree bark, bile, acid reflux, citrus peel (not candied), acidic, sharply bitter, unripe fruit. You just want the brew to start tasting "normal" as stuff is still going on underneath what you are tasting, you're just trying to eliminate the under-extracted flavours. These are the first part of the extraction (acids) and appear to sit on the surface, the coffee underneath will be sweeter and then, if you wait too long, the bottom part of the cup can be bitter (more like a "hoppy" beery bitterness...Singha lager springs to mind). Sometimes, with other brew methods (like a large volume pourover, or French press) you might get a couple of mouthfulls of these "under" flavours, nice bit in the middle & a bitter finish...it can be a case of balancing the overall brew. I have found that the finer I grind, the more even the cup from start to finish.

As you are tasting, the unpleasant "under/acidic/citrus peel" flavours might wane, then you get a really fruity kick, then you get a bland phase, then you get a richer & rounder phase, but more likely to finish (hoppy) bitter. I aim to plunge on the fruity kick. Once you have done it a few times (you might try pushing the extremes of over-extraction and under-extraction, just to build a picture) you should catch on. There is quite a window over which you can get a decent cup, even when you have the technique down, there will still be subtle variations.

Doing this will also help you to troubleshoot other brewing methods too, it's all the same basic idea, I taste pourovers (output in the cup) & French press (off the top of the press) to decide when to kill the brew. I don't go specifically by water volume added, volume out, or by time...though once you have a technique that works, you can reverse engineer in these things.

Try some decaff beans as well, for when you are dialling in. Saves on the palpitations ;-)


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Try another brand of coffee beans.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Do not worry if you find it hard to differentiate flavours to start with. The best way to educate your palate is to taste brewed coffee (preferably brewed with an aeropress but v60, Chemex or batch brewed will all work) from a decent coffee shop. This will help you identify how it should taste and from there you should start to identify sour, acidic, sweet and bitter flavours that can help diagnose brewing issues.

Try to be consistent in your brewing and change only one thing at a time (dose, steep time, grind, temperature, etc.)


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks again. There is so much to this that it starts to get confusing.. I will try my best to start recognising the different tastes. I think I kind of get what you say about the acidic tastes so I'll just keep on going and hopefully my pallet will begin to tune in.

i made a coffe this morning using 5 clicks on the aeropress and 18g of Costa Rica coffee. Problem is, I didn't really time anything or measure the water content. I just went for it and have to say that the coffee tasted pretty grim. I'll try again at lunch time









i think I'll do what jimbow advises and stick to one method for the moment. Maybe start with the has bean video guide for aeropress as its probably the easiest to follow. Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Good idea sticking to one method. The hasbean method seems to work well. Although I found it far too weak watered down post-brew as it suggests but each to their own.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Chaffey said:


> Good idea sticking to one method. The hasbean method seems to work well. Although I found it far too weak watered down post-brew as it suggests but each to their own.


Thanks. What do you suggest instead of their method?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

It's easy to be disappointed when a new gadget doesn't give you instant perfection but it's just like any other tool. The skill needs to be learnt and perfected by you. I've gone through many methods with my aeropress varying from sublime to horrid. Sometimes I have to slap myself and remind myself to take care of the details and it becomes magical again. Give it time and it'll reward you









Personally I'm on non-inverted at the moment.

Filter in & cap on

coffee in (2 of my scoops not the one that came with it)

water from boiler, into cup (to cool) then straight into aeropress to the top

stir

plunger in

wait 40-60 secs

plunge under hand pressure

...

Lovely


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

I go for;

Inverted

Filter washed in hot water, cups warmed with hot water

Coffee in

Slow pour to 3/4 full

10 sec stir

30 sec brew, cap on towards end

Flip over onto 6 oz cup and press slowly, taking around 30 secs to fill cup


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Thanks again. There is so much to this that it starts to get confusing.. I will try my best to start recognising the different tastes. I think I kind of get what you say about the acidic tastes so I'll just keep on going and hopefully my pallet will begin to tune in.
> 
> i made a coffe this morning using 5 clicks on the aeropress and 18g of Costa Rica coffee. Problem is, I didn't really time anything or measure the water content. I just went for it and have to say that the coffee tasted pretty grim. I'll try again at lunch time
> 
> ...


Well, it's not so much about recognising specific tastes, apart from the stopping before things get bitter and astringent because you have gone too far. Simplify things by going by taste primarily, rather than time & grind...the only reason I can see for making mself a cup of coffee is to enjoy the taste.

You might make a slightly under extracted coffee that is delicious to you, someone else might prefer it a little further on, maybe even with a little bitterness. Really the aim is to get a cup that you like, not someone else's idea of a good cup. Deliberately make an underextracted cup (too coarse, too little time) then an over extracted cup (long steep, plenty of stiring) then you'll see what to expect from a failure. Your own idea of what a good cup might taste like will evolve as you make more cups.

18g...hmmm, that's going to make a really strong, probably underextracted cup...this isn't necessarily a bad thing, but may not be to everyone's taste. I'd aim for the middle ground of 62-63g of grinds per litre of water, or ~14.5g to 230g water added, stick to the 230g of water added as this will fit in the Aeropress whether you invert it, or not.

Grind, doesn't really matter, as long as you can press the plunger down. Whether 3 clicks, or 10 clicks out you will be able to bring up the extraction level with enough time & agitation (stirring). It will just take longer & more stirring the coarser you go, but if you hit 18% yield (for example, just an arbitrary milestone) it's 18% extraction, no matter if it takes 2 minutes or 10 minutes (though the flavour may change at the 2 extremes, nevertheless either will be a "ball-park" cup).


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Some really good advice (yet again) thanks ever so much guys. I'm liking the two simple methods that have been suggested and will give both of them a try in due course. I received my thermometer today so I'm going to aim for a more consistent temperature.

I hear what you say about the amount of coffee that I'm using... 17g and how you think that is quite a lot. I do like my coffee quite strong but I want it to taste nice. I think I'll try your suggestion of 14.5g so I can make this up with the 230ml of water. I was just going off the 17g as recommended on the HasBean video.

as for water temp, I was thinking 85-90 degrees C... Any other suggestions?

i also like the idea of making an under extracted cup and over extracted cup to compare the two. If I were to do this, would I use the same grind size in both methods?

One thing is for sure, I won't be giving up easily







thanks for the continued advice


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd go hotter, mid 90's? I usually go 95C as a default for brewed. When I'm feeling lazy, I just give the kettle 30-40seconds off the boil & in.

Yes, you could use the same grind size for over & under extracted brews, maybe for the under cup ease off on the stirring, just make sure all grounds are wet with a short steep, say 30s?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I'll try for 90 to 95 degrees. I did try two coffees today and I thought both were quite nice. Same method as before but opted for 15g of coffee. Ground on 5 clicks. Water temp around 85c. Filled the inverted aeropress 3/4 and steeped for approx 45 secs. Turned over and plunged within 20-30 secs. Quite a smooth coffee.

best part was.... I used the same coffee beans that I opened this thread with (ie the horrible ones) it gave me confidence that my pallet is starting to spot the better taste and my brew method is improving.


----------

